# whats a good price for 500 tags?



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

i got the quote. i just want to see if im getting a good price or not... can anyone share their experiences with me?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Hang tags? Neck labels? Spot colour? Heavy paper stock? Woven? Multiple colours? It's really hard to give you an opinion without any reference point.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry!

neck labels. woven.. and there are 3 different colors


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Off the top of my head, I'd expect to pay somewhere in the region of $200-230 (shipped, total) for 1200. For 500, maybe $180 or so - it's usually not very cost effective to drop below 1200.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

. so maybe im getting a bad deal?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't know, you haven't said anything about the deal you're getting or the place you're going to.

Going by the many past threads on the forums about labelling though, most people are indeed getting a bad deal (on quality as well as price, judging by some of the samples I've received). So yeah, statistically it's most likely you're getting a bad deal 

There are a couple of good companies listed in previous threads. Personally I use Lucky Label. Almost none of the quotes others have provided are competitive with them, but I _think_ there were one or two companies listed recently that can actually compete.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

how is their quality?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> how is their quality?


Well, I use them, so obviously I think it's good.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

do you recommened any others? and are there any that you WOULDNT recommend?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> do you recommened any others?


While I don't recommend any others myself, that's because of a lack of experience with them rather than a lack of regard for them. Given my experience with Lucky Label, I certainly wouldn't use anyone who didn't have a competitive price (not necessarily better, but at least in the ball park). Most people end up happy with whoever they get labels from, so most people will recommend whoever they used. Still, I don't see the point in paying too much for a label.

Anyway, for alternatives it would be worth taking a look at the other threads in this section.

I can't think of anything I found problematic about Lucky Label. They were cheap, good quality, fast, and communicated well - I can't think of where that leaves room for improvement. The only reason I would switch companies would be a considerably lower price point, or maybe if I found a local company that was just as good (they're in Thailand).



Gratz_The_King said:


> and are there any that you WOULDNT recommend?


I don't like to warn people off companies because it's their business who they use, and you might have a different opinion or experience.

But *personally* I would never ever use ClothingLabels4U.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

solmu, what is the reason you would never use clothinlabels4u? have you heard something bad about them that i should know?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> solmu, what is the reason you would never use clothinlabels4u?


I don't like their customer service (it's not that it's _bad _exactly, I just found them shrill and abrasive), I don't like their quality (the samples I received didn't meet my standards), and I hate their atrocious prices (that one speaks for itself).

I notice they've spruced their website up considerably since I last visited, but to me they've always had an air of unprofessionalism that I found very off-putting (starting with that name).

In short, I don't like them as a company and I avoid doing business with companies I don't like whenever possible.

Plus they're the most expensive company I know of, so from my point of view using them would just be stupid.

As I said, you may feel otherwise. I'm sure you could find happy customers to defend them. But speaking for myself, I would never use them, and my personal opinion is that their customers haven't shopped around.



Gratz_The_King said:


> have you heard something bad about them that i should know?


The only bad thing I can recall hearing about them from others is their pricing. I have seen positive referrals for the company.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

ClothingLabels4U also I would not deal with the label designers on that site. I paid a label designer from that site the lady didn't do any work she just took my money and ignore me. I had to report her to my credit card company. The label designer had some very good package deals thats why I pick them. Now Iam back looking for a label designer with package deal.


----------

